
The Pirate Bay should stop activities in Netherlands, court rules - jacquesm
http://www.monstersandcritics.com/news/europe/news/article_1492822.php/The_Pirate_Bay_should_stop_activities_in_Netherlands_court_rules_
======
sound2man
Since torrent traffic doesn't pass through the Pirate Bay site, is it even
possible for them to block traffic to the Netherlands?

It would seem far more plausible to put the onus on the ISPs in the
Netherlands to block the traffic, though it would be blocking a lot of legal
torrents as well.

~~~
jacquesm
absolutely. This is a misguided judgement if there ever was one.

The simple fact that the pirate bay was summoned to the court in a country
other than the one that they live in and were delivered their summons via
email, twitter and facebook no less makes it a complete farce.

As if I have an obligation to appear in a swedish court if a judge there
summons me... that's what we have extradition for.

